# Audio level substantially different between tuner1 and tuner2



## l8er

I recently posted about losing closed captions and doing a RBR to get them back. Someone suggested trying the swap button instead of rebooting the receiver. (And I'm talking about the satellite tuners). So I did, but ....

Now I find that the sound level is substantially different between tuner1 and tuner2 - one is less than half as loud as the other. On one tuner we can have the TV volume set at about 12 and all is well - but swap to the other tuner and the level drops enough that it's necessary to bring it up to about 28 to get it the same as the other tuner. 

The 922 feeds a Sony KDS-60A3000 via HDMI. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## TulsaOK

When you swap tuners, are you watching the same channel on each tuner?


----------



## l8er

Kent Taylor said:


> When you swap tuners, are you watching the same channel on each tuner?


 Yes.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

That's odd. I've never seen a situation where audio was louder on one tuner than another when both are on the exact same channel.


----------



## l8er

I've been able to verify that it's consistent across the two sat tuners when swapping between the same channel. (That is to say one tuner is substantially lower in audio level than the other).

My next test is to see if component out with analog audio is affected the same way as HDMI. I'd guess it'll be the same with one sat tuner lower in audio level than the other, but you never know.


----------



## Ron Barry

I am definitely seeing the same behavior. The actually way I can reproduce this is by putting the same program on both tuners and then doing a PIP swap.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I can't say that I've ever noticed this before... and I do a bit of swapping back and forth between tuners.

I'll have to pay attention and see if I notice.


----------



## l8er

So I tried component out between the 922 and the Sony. Using this setup the audio is the same between the two sat tuners on the same channel using the swap button.

So the problem is only apparent using HDMI. How curious ....


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I tried this tonight... on a couple of different channels.

I can't tell any difference in the audio when I swap tuners.

I am also running through a Sony audio receiver (but not the same one as the OP).


----------



## l8er

Anyone care to speculate on why this would happen on the HDMI connection between the 922 and the TV, but not on the component/analog audio connection to the TV?

Could it be some HDMI protocol getting mishandled by the TV when swapping the two tuners on the 922?

Inquiring minds would like to know.


----------



## olguy

Just tried this and had the same results as l8er. Through HDMI to my Onkyo 605 there is a volume difference. Through composite audio to the TV there is no difference. When I'm feeling more ambitious I'll try optical to the 605. Feeling old and worn outright now


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I really wish I could advise... but honestly, I'm using HDMI to my Sony audio receiver and I'm not seeing any difference in volume on one tuner or the other if both are tuned to the exact same channel.


----------



## olguy

A bit more playing around this morning gave the following results when using PIP Swap:

HDMI=>PCM source (Ch 6004) = volume change
HDMI=>Dolby source (Ch 300) = no change

Optical=>Same as HDMI

Composite=>no change regardless of source

The above was with Volume Leveling off. When I turned Volume Leveling on there was no change between tuners regardless of source or connection.

I called and reported this because I have been told by one of the 922 CSRs they want to hear of all problems. This one said he was writing up an engineering report. I told him it was more important for the engineers to work on transferring recordings to the EHD :lol:


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I'll have to play around... IF it is limited to the PCM channels, that might explain why I've never seen it since I watch SD channels very rarely these days and I never listen to the music channels.


----------



## l8er

My Audio Output settings on the 922 are:

Decoder - PCM only
Mode - RF
Volume Leveling - Disable


----------



## olguy

l8er said:


> My Audio Output settings on the 922 are:
> 
> Decoder - PCM only
> Mode - RF
> Volume Leveling - Disable


Curiosity question. Why PCM only? I have mine set Dolby/PCM. The other 2 are set as yours are. Except when I enabled Volume Leveling to test it.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Mine also is Dolby/PCM.

If you don't have Dolby (or Dolby/PCM) then you never get Dolby surround on the channels that provide it.

Curious if that setting were the root cause of the volume differences as well that others in this thread are reporting.


----------



## olguy

Stewart Vernon said:


> Mine also is Dolby/PCM.
> 
> If you don't have Dolby (or Dolby/PCM) then you never get Dolby surround on the channels that provide it.
> 
> Curious if that setting were the root cause of the volume differences as well that others in this thread are reporting.


l8er has his set for PCM. I have mine set for Dolby/PCM. We both have the volume difference on the tuners. And in my case I know it's on PCM channels and not Dolby channels. It's an interesting problem but not one I'm too concerned about. At least until I can transfer from the 922 to my EHD :lol:


----------



## olguy

olguy said:


> Curiosity question. Why PCM only? I have mine set Dolby/PCM. The other 2 are set as yours are. Except when I enabled Volume Leveling to test it.


Oops. Mine is set Dolby/PCM, Line and Volume Leveling Off.


----------



## Ron Barry

The key point to remember here is that the people that are seeing it can duplicate the issue by watching the same show pip swap. That is at least how I was able to reproduce it. I am running optical through a 5 year old Pioneer Elite receiver. Not sure if it only happens with dolby shows but I see it a lot.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Ron Barry said:


> The key point to remember here is that the people that are seeing it can duplicate the issue by watching the same show pip swap. That is at least how I was able to reproduce it. I am running optical through a 5 year old Pioneer Elite receiver. Not sure if it only happens with dolby shows but I see it a lot.


I still haven't been able to reproduce it here. I'm not doubting anyone... but I can't offer up much in the way of an idea if I can't make mine do it. I've seen other problems, but not one with audio levels being different.


----------



## elbodude

Is this normal? I can press swap and go to the same channel I was just on, then swap back and the sound difference is very noticeable. Is my unit failing? SD or HD does not matter. I am using HDMI.

thanks.


----------



## l8er

Apparently a problem for some but not others.

Audio level substantially different between tuner1 and tuner2


----------



## Stewart Vernon

_Threads merged._


----------

